# X-Fi Sonic Carrier at CES



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

I got a chance to hear theX-Fi Sonic Carrier soundbar demonstration at CES this year. I have to say for a soundbar it sounded pretty phenomenal! Of course having discrete channels throughout your home theater is ideal and when setup right that will sound better but when that's not possible this is the best alternative I've heard. Definitely worth your consideration.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

